# [GELÖST]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?



## knexfan0011 (17. April 2012)

*[GELÖST]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

EDIT2:
Mein PC bootet nichtmehr, bitte zu Post 11 gehen für Details

Ich habe 8GB corsair Vengance 1600mhz ram, und sowohl im BIOS als auch in CPU-Z werden 8GB angezeigt. Nur in den Basisinfos Steht folgendes:
Installierter Arbeitsspeicher (RAM):8,00 GB (7,00 GB verwendbar)
Und im taskmanager werden nur 7 GB angezeigt.
Woran kann das liegen?
Kann ich das irgendwie beheben?

EDIT:
Ich habe Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

öhm eventuell ein defekt? hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber so würde ich die aussage "8 vorhanden, 7 verwendbar"  ganz spontan deuten...  was hast du denn für ein mainboard?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Komplettes SYS?


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Ist meist eine Board-Einstellung. Such im BIOS mal nach einer Einstellung namens Memory Remapping und ändere diese. 
MfG


----------



## latschen (17. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Gib an der Eingabeaufforderung- msconfig- ein,dann erweiterte Optionen,und dann Haken bei max. Speicher raus.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*



latschen schrieb:


> Gib an der Eingabeaufforderung- msconfig- ein,dann erweiterte Optionen,und dann Haken bei max. Speicher raus.


 
bezieht sich das nicht nur auf den start vorgang? aber mal nachgucken was da so steht ist immer gut ... dann kann man windoof auch direkt mal sagen dass es nicht nur einen cpu kern beim starten nutzen darf


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Komplettes SYS?





> Prozessor:Amd Phenom II X4 @3,6GHZ Mainboard:Gigabyte Ga-890GPA-UD3H Arbeitsspeicher:Corsair Vengance 8GB 1600mhz Festplatte(n):Corsair 60GB F-Series SSD; 2TB WDGreen Grafikkarte:2 Sapphire Radeon HD6850 Sound:Realtek HD Chip (leider) Netzteil:Super Flower SF650P-14XE 650W 80+GOLD Gehäuse:CoolerMaster HAF 912+ Betriebssystem:Windows 7 x64


Manchmal hilft ein blick in das Profil 

@TE
War das schon immer so, seit Zusammenbau ?
Auch wenn kein Defekt vorliegt, starte mal Memtest86+.
Windows aktuell ?
Hast du "Memory Remapping" im BIOS aktiviert ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Wenn ich das in dem Manual Deines Boards richtig deute, kann sich zum einen die integrierte GraKa RAM abzwacken, als auch die Festplatten unter "Standard CMOS Features" ganz unten "Extended Memory" (steht auf 1022M). Da "verschwindet" wohl der RAM.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das in dem Manual Deines Boards richtig deute, kann sich zum einen die integrierte GraKa RAM abzwacken, als auch die Festplatten unter "Standard CMOS Features" ganz unten "Extended Memory" (steht auf 1022M). Da "verschwindet" wohl der RAM.



base memory 640k
extended memory 8189M

Das mit msconfig habe ich schon versucht, sie anderen Sachen werde ich mir nach der Schule nochmal genauer anschauen, schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft ein blick in das Profil


 
ich schau aus Prinzip nicht ins Profile fürs SYS - das gehört in den Thread oder in dir Sig - was anderes wird von mir ignoriert


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: 8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Jetzt bootet mein System garnicht mehr >.<
Ich kriege jetzt nach dem Windows wird gestartet einen bluescreen(meinen ersten ) dass ein problem erkannt wurde und Windows nicht gestartet werden kann. Ich ahbe schon versucht sowohl mit failsafe und optimized bios voreinstellungen zu booten und mit XpressRecovery2, hat alles nicht funktioniert, immer der selbe fehler. wie kriege ich das wieder hin?


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

verdammt, aus versehen Doublepost sry >.<


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Hast Du in der msconfig irgendetwas verstellt? BIOS-Einstellungen geprüft- z.B. ob der SATA-Controler auf AHCI steht, ohne das im Sys Treiber dafür installiert sind?


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

weder im AHCI noch im IDE modus kommts weiter als sonst :/

EDIT:
Falls es wichtig ist, auf dem Bluescreen steht:
BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO
blablabla haben sie eihre Festplatte auf den Boden geworfen blablabl


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Teste mit nur einem Riegel. Slots durchgehen, wenn er nicht will.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

ok, mach ich.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

daran leigt es nicht. selbst mit nur einem riegel funktioniert es nicht. Ich bahbe sogar mit 2 XMS3 einzel getestet, das selbe Problem. Was kann ich noch versuchen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Microsoft sagt zu dem Fehler:


> Dieses Problem kann auftreten, wenn mindestens ein random-access  		  Speichermodule (RAM), die auf Ihrem Computer installiert sind, beschädigt ist oder wenn die  		  RAM-Konfiguration ist nicht kompatibel.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

ok, dann probiere ich noch ein wenig mit den ram-einstellungen rum.
BTW: Ein CMOS reset hat keine besserung gebracht


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Kommst Du noch in den abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

kannst du ein anderes betriebssystem starten ? kommt da auch ein fehler? (probier mal ne linux-live-cd)


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Wenn du Die Option "Starthilfe Starten (empfohlen)" meinst ja. Wäre der Fehlerbericht nützlich?

EDIT:
Ich versuche es mal mit Linux. Das kann man ja einfach über einen USb Stick installieren wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

ja, das kannst du auch komplett ohne installation vom usb stick oder cd (jawohl es passt auf ne cd )  starten  dann musst du nicht ans bestehende system dran


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Ja, geht zum Beispiel mit *Unetbootin*. Fehlerbericht kann nicht schaden. Mal sehen, wie aufschlußreich das ist.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname: StartupRepairOffline
Ps(Problemsignatur) 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Ps 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Ps 03: unknown
Ps 04: 21200600
Ps 05: AutoFailover
Ps 06: 7
Ps 07: NoRootCause
Betriebssystemversion: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Teste mal ob er mit der Option "letzte als funktionierend bekannte..." in den erweiterten Startoptionen wieder läuft (F8 nach dem POST-Screen). Desweiteren kannst Du im selben Menü auch die Reparaturoptionen (Systemstartreparatur oder Systemwiederherstellung) versuchen.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Welches Boot-device muss ich im BIOS auswählenum vom USB-TSick zu booten?
Ich habe zur auswahl:
USb-FDD
USB-ZIP
USB_CDROM
USB_HDD


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Teste mit USB_HDD. Funktioniert bei mir zumindest.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Hmm, da steht Invalid System disk.Replace the disk and then press any key.
Auch wenn der Stick das einzige USB gerät ist da angeschlossen ist.
EDIT:
Mit jeder boot-option getestet


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Dann ist beim bootfähig machen was schiefgelaufen. 


> Teste mal ob er mit der Option "letzte als funktionierend bekannte..."  in den erweiterten Startoptionen wieder läuft (F8 nach dem POST-Screen).  Desweiteren kannst Du im selben Menü auch die Reparaturoptionen  (Systemstartreparatur oder Systemwiederherstellung) versuchen.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Ok, im Windows Boot Manager steht Dass die Datei \Boot\BCD das Problem verursacht. Das wollte ich nur festhalten, ich repariere dann mal mein Windows


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Viel Erfolg, Daumen sind zur Vorsicht gedrückt....


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Wie komme ich zur "Reparieren"-Option? ICh hsehe nur die Upgrade- und Erweitert-Option, aber beide gehen nicht denn die Upgradeversion benötigt eine schhon installierte Windowsversion die sich booten lässt, und die andere Option löscht wohl alle Daten von meiner SSD, was unt6er KEINEN umständen passieren darf!
Also, wie komme ich zur Reparieren-Option?


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Entweder über die erweiterten Startoptionen (F8 nach dem POST, dann "Repair Your Computer"), oder von der Win-DVD booten und unten links die Reparaturoptionen wählen.
*http://www.its05.de/windows-7/windows_7_reparieren_start.php*


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Redes Reperaturtool das ich finde sagt, dass es die Probleme nicht beheben kann. kann ich nicht irgendwie über eine cmd.exe msconfig zurücksetzen?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

äähm windows macht selbstständig backups seiner startdateien, die könntest du im dos-modus wieder zurückkopieren und die aktuellen ersetzen. musst du aber mal googlen, hab ich erst einmal gemacht und nicht mehr ganz im kopf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Untersuche bitte die HDD auf Fehler, am besten mit den *Sea Tools*, läst sich von CD booten (Sea Tools for DOS, gibt da auch ein Tutotial). Die Fehlermeldung deutet u.a. in diese Richtung, also verifizieren oder ausschließen.


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

ich habe eine SSD 

Und wenn ich auf systemwiederherstellung gehe, steht da dass keine backup-dateien vorhanden sind.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Welche? Ist die Firmware aktuell?


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

welche Firmware? 
Das heisst Systemwiederherstellungsoptionen, da steht keine versionsnummer.
EDIT:
Ist im abgesicherten Modus gestartet

EDIT2:
Oder meist du die SSD?
http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Force-...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334776440&sr=8-1-spell
Firmware is die vom Hersteller, hab sie nie aktualiesiert :/


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Genau, meinte die Firmware der SSD...
Habe mir die Freiheit genommen, mal den User *simpel1970* zu fragen, hoffe er hat Zeit hier mal drüberzuschauen. Ist einer mit sehr fundiertem Wissen zu derartigen Problemen. Diese Fehlersuche braucht frische Ideen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

letzterem muss ich zustimmen, ich bin mittlerweile völlig ratlos was bei ihm los ist


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

ok, ich bedanke mich schonmal


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Keine Ursache. Einer der besten Tricks ist der, zu wissen, wen man wann fragen muß...


*EDIT:*
Stopp the Flowers, please...


----------



## simpel1970 (19. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Hi zusammen 

starte bitte mal mit F8 in die erweiterten Systemstartoptionen (wie zum abgesicherten Modus) und wähle dort den Eintrag "mit der zuletzt als funktionierend bekannten Konfiguration starten" aus. Startet dann das Betriebssystem?
(Vorschlag von mae1cum77 Beitrag #30)

Wenn das nichts hilft, mache die SSD komplett stromlos (Daten und Stromkabel trennen). Warte ne Stunde und schließe die SSD wieder an. Startet das System dann? Wenn nicht, was für Fehler werden angezeigt.

Hast du den Vorschlag mit der Live-CD schon ausprobiert?


----------



## knexfan0011 (19. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Zum zweiten, das habe ich heute 2 einhalb stunden gemacht, hat nichts geändert.

Das erste habe ich bereits versucht, hier nochmal die Fehlercodes:
BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO


Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x0000074 (0x0000000000000002,0xFFFFF88006E31B20,0x00000000000000002,0xFFFFFFFFC000009A).


EDIT:
Nee, die LiveD'VD noch nicht, werde ich aber wenn du sonst keine Vorschläge hast.


----------



## knexfan0011 (19. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

UPDATE:
Ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen vom USB stick aus Linux zu starten. was kann ich jetzt tuen?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Mit der Live-CD kannst du "indirekt" testen, ob ein allgemeines Hardwareproblem vorliegt. Läuft Linux stabil und es treten keine Probleme auf, wäre das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.

Bei diesem Test bleibt die Systemplatte allerdings außen vor, da das Live-System ja von der CD läuft. Dies wäre dann auch gleich der nächste Ansatzpunkt. Ursache für den o.g. Stop 0x74 Fehler wären fehlerhafte/fehlende Registry Einträge, ohne die das System nicht mehr starten kann, oder ein defekter Bootloader.

Eine mögliche Lösung (für die Behebung/Umgehung der Registryfehler) wäre die Auswahl "mit der zuletzt als funktionierend bekannten Konfiguration starten" in den erweiterten Systemstartoptionen. Hast du die Option schon ausprobiert?

Einen -möglicherweise- defekten Bootloader könntest du auf diese Art reparieren: Zerstörten Bootloader von Windows 7 reparieren - Tipp für Windows 7 | TecChannel.de

Hilft beides nicht, hilft oftmals nur noch eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

nun, dann ist die hardware ja schonmal in ordnung (bis auf evtl die festplatte).   außerdem kannst du von linux auf deine festplatte zugreifen. dann weißt du, ob sie läuft. und du kommst überall ins windows rein, um zu versuchen die dateien wiederherzustellen


----------



## knexfan0011 (20. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

ja, also die SSD und HDD werden beider erkannt und funktionieren.
Ich werde das mit dem bootloader erneuern mal versuchen, falls nicht, könnte ich ja eigentlich einfach alle Ordner(ausser Windows) von der SSD auf die HDD speichern, Windows neu installieren und die alten Dateien wie bilder, Dokumente, Appdata, etc wären ja dann gerettet, nicht wahr?


----------



## knexfan0011 (20. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

EDIT:
Sry 4 dblpost

Beim backup der SSD gab es folgenden Fehler:

There was an error copying the file into /media/Volume/SSD BACKUP/20AEC609AEC5D804/Windows/SysWOW64/config/systemprofile/AppData/LocalLow/Microsoft/CryptnetUrlCache/Content.

Ist das eine wichtige Datei?

EDIT2:
Es hat nichts gebracht. Ich habe von meiner SSD jetzt ein backup auf der Festplatte erstellt und installiere mal Windows neu. Wünscht mir Glück, dass es wirklich "nur" Windows war das ich geschrottet habe XD


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Daumen sind noch gedrückt....


----------



## knexfan0011 (21. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

Ich schreibe dies hier gerade über Windows7 ^^
Ich habs jezt neu istalliert und muss jetzt nurnoch die alten Dateien rüberkopieren, es funktioniert alles, und sogar das Grund Problem mit den 7GB Arbeitsspeicher verwendbar ist nicht mehr vohanden  Vielen Dank für die wunderbare Unterstützung, ich fühle mich hier immer sehr gut beraten und werde weiterhin hier aktiv sein


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2012)

*AW: [JETZT NOCH BLUESCREEN!]8GB RAM werden nicht vollständig erkannt?*

U R welcome....


----------

